# Case Issue



## wallgood358 (Sep 22, 2006)

I am trying to figure out an issue i am having that seems to be case related. I upgraded form an old standard white computer tower to a gaming tower with side view and multiple fans. I am running :Abit KD7A Mobo, Amd 3200+, 2x512mb Kingston Ram, Lite-on Dvd rw, Hp Cr-rw, Maxtor 160 gig Boot drive, 40 gig Wester digital Backup. The case is of an unknown brand bit it is aluminum in material. I have an issue from time to time that it will freeze on the dos boot screen on memory test and will not let me bypass it or anythign else. I at first thought i had bad ram and replaced it. Still had same issue. Messed with everything i could and finally thought to take my mobo out, set it on a box, hooked up my primary hd, video card and my keyboard and it booted just fine. Put back in case and ran for about 2 more reboots until it started doing it again. Did same process of taking it out. But when i put it back in it would not work. Right now i have it temporarily put back in an old case, but it is not big enough for the set up i have. So i am wondering what would make my case affect something like this and is there anyway i can fix it without having to buy a new tower


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

It might be making a short, but its suprising that it only gets to the DOS screen. You might want to try some rubber washers between the motherboard and the standoffs to prevent electric from conducting.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I've had this happen before to me also. When I transferd a pc from a steel to aluminum case it refused to boot. I think it has to do with the motherboard sending a small amount of electricity through the chassis. Was the original case steel? And I guess a way to fix it would be to try rubber washers or buy a steel case


----------

